# Asbestos Duct Wrap



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

In this end of the woods, some of my customers have water misted their asbestos tape and then latex painted it to seal in the fibers. Most however have just painted over it with what ever leftover paint they happened to be finished with.
I think I would try to be careful to coat the asbestos tape without having the paint brush loosen and allow the fibers to become airborne.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

*Acceptable ?*

This is a tough question... yes you can encapsulate the exterior... but what is going on inside? Metal duct expands and contracts with the heating and cooling seasons. The adhesive holding the ASB at the existing metal joints may be breaking down after many year of use. ( does this create air movement over friable asbestos?) and( allow ASB particles to become a part of your air supply and return? Do you have a three Micron filtration system?.... How long do you want to live? What risks are acceptable?
Do your Grand children spend any time in this Asbestos prone environment?

Lots to think about... 

Best practice might be to get rid of the old stuff... ALL OF IT... 

Today's insulated flex duct makes it easy to R&R ...


----------



## Etrace0921 (Jan 15, 2012)

It seems the best option is to get rid of it, although I have done that on a few sections of ducting and it's rather messy and does not come off as easily as most describe it. There still is some residue left, which is probably worse than before I disturbed it.

Attitudes towards the stuff here varies, and as far as the law goes I am able, as a homeowner, to remove it myself. To tell the truth I'd rather encapsulate it in mastic and be done with it. If I were to do that, is it just as simple as putting it on there or should I use joint tape? What is the technique for doing that properly?

Thanks!


----------



## Etrace0921 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello all. Fairly new to the forum so any advice/help is appreciated. 

While I know that the best thing to do is to have asbestos professionally remediated, this simply is not an option for me. 

I was told by my HVAC servicer that he could not legally remove my asbestos duct wrap so I was wondering about the alternative of encapsulating it in mastic. My ducts are leaky and I'd like to seal them up so that the conditioned air gets to where it needs to be. 

It is simple asbestos tape wrapped every 4 feet or so along the metal seems of my duct work. What is the proper techniques for sealing it in mastic (spreading it on, joint tape, multiple layers, etc.)?

I have tried to remove it. The problem is some of it is in good condition and some is not. In some spots I cannot remove it all and scraping and peeling leaves a bigger mess than before I disturbed it and I'd like to avoid as much contamination as possible. Professional remediation is not an option (obviously the best option though), nor is replacing the duct work at this juncture so I'd like to stick with sealing it in. Opinions?

Any help is appreciated thanks in advance!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

First, http://www.encasement.com/products/prepless-primer
Then, http://www.encasement.com/products/asbestosafe


----------



## Etrace0921 (Jan 15, 2012)

Interesting. So the products are designed to be used when removal is not an option and they're used to lock in the friable asbestos. Have you had any experience with these products?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

*Why a new thread?*

beenthere and ben the plumbers Amen... poster asked a question on a topic they researched... and thus has brought the topic back up...
I sold box cars of ASB paper used as duct wrap up until the early 70's...
we work with the knowledge we have at the time...

I do not consider myself an ASB alarmist... to often the quick reply to remedy ASB is encapsulate... people don't stop to think what is happening on the other side of their perceived problem.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

bigMikeB said:


> jogr said:
> 
> 
> > jvc, be real careful with that stuff. You could save a few bucks now and end up with lung cancer. Be absolutely sure you know learn the safe way to remove it without contaminating your home.
> ...


----------



## Etrace0921 (Jan 15, 2012)

A guy on the forum turned me onto asbestosafe. It's an encapsulating product that is designed to make the asbestos less prone to disturbance when left in its current spot. In my opinion it's a lot like a mastic or paint. Any opinions on this? Anyone use the stuff before?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Only know that they are used. never did it myself. I always use an outside company for asbestos situations.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Please, only one thread with same question, thank you. Gary

Carry on.......


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Etrace0921 said:


> Interesting. So the products are designed to be used when removal is not an option and they're used to lock in the friable asbestos. Have you had any experience with these products?


The tape is not friable. With my place, we just took a solution of water & dish soap in a spray bottle, wet down the tape, removed, then pulled the duct work and disposed. Some people use a solution of water, dish soap & Elmer's glue. How many joints are we talking total, that need to be cleaned up?


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Maybe you should spray the joints with the material already mentioned. Then break each joint and remove the sections of ductwork then bag and seal them and dispose of them at the proper landfill.
That way you don't disturb the fibers and you get rid of the mess and get all new tight ductwork. Probably expensive but safety and health is expensive. Piece of mind is worth it.


----------



## Etrace0921 (Jan 15, 2012)

Off the top of my head there's probably 30 seams with asbestos tape on them. It's a very common thing to see here in central IL. I'd love to replace my ducts but I just don't have the cash so making the tape less hazardous is my best option. I believe I'm going to try the Asbestosafe coating product. I'll let you all know how that goes. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## stickjim (Feb 24, 2012)

the asbestos you can see wont hurt you its the microscopic fibers that will hurt you


----------



## kct090 (May 3, 2013)

I used a syringe to repeatedly inject a water+detergent solution beneath the tape, between the tape and the metal venting over the length of the pipe while I continually sprayed the outside of the tape with a spritzer bottle. Stuff came off easily.

Oh yeah, I wore a mask, gloves, old clothes, and double bagged everything to take to the HAZMAT disposal site.


----------



## Good Livin' (Aug 25, 2014)

*Tough spot!*

I have the same duct work problem. I am sending a sample to 'Pro-Lab' to verify the suspected asbestos. MIOSHA (Michigan OSHO) said it is best encapsulated rather than disturbed/removed. They also claimed that, if undisturbed, friable asbestos would not enter into the duct and even claimed the ducts could be professionally cleaned--contrary to what a duct cleaning service believed.

Given it is controlled by water & water mist, I'm wondering if a dehumidifier will help remove it from the air...and dumped down the drain. I assume it can be removed from the water supply...perhaps a better ideal is to pour into a hole in the yard and then covered with dirt? Asbestos will likely also be present in the dehumidifier filter...dispose and replace often.



Etrace0921 said:


> Very good advice all. I too have asbestos tape around the seams of my duct work. My problem is that some of it is VERY stuck into the metal and/or extremely hard
> to reach enough to remove. My question is would it be acceptable to seal in the asbestos tape with mastic instead of removing it?


----------

